# Stuff to do when you're bored at work



## Marco (May 8, 2007)

http://www.widro.com/throwpaper.html

ummm...i put this in the wrong forum....im half asleep here sorry

-------

thanks admins/mods !


----------



## Hien (May 9, 2007)

Marco, you are a bad boy to make me do this at work


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2007)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/

and my favs are

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g2/bubble.htm

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/spider.htm

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/wake.htm


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2007)

Wow, first linerider now this!


----------



## the jive turkey (May 9, 2007)

Marco said:


> http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/


those are cute!

this has a lot of classic arcade games
http://www.eddi-beebi.be/haettenschweiler/

my best on the paper throwing is 8


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2007)

http://www.1980-games.com/jeux-anciens/nintendo/m/Mike_Tyson's_Punch-Out!!/jeu.php

Punch out is my fav. They have other games some don't work some do search search through the tabs on the top. I haven't really checked cause I just play punch out.

Jive - sweet they have duck hunt!


----------



## the jive turkey (May 9, 2007)

HELL YEAH!! the motherload! that site has everything!

i wish I had a joystick..um..


----------



## the jive turkey (May 10, 2007)

Marco this site it the best! 
it's been forever since I played double dragon, track and field, double dribble
best part, don't have to worry when I alt+tab, it automatically pauses!


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2007)

yeah thats the best part....your game never gets interupted


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2007)

Damn system admins wont let me access...


----------



## the jive turkey (May 11, 2007)

you have to play _off _the network


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2007)

jive do you know of a way to do that? i was told that there was a way. i dont remember exactly how but if i remember correctly youd have to go through some third party software that uses java. the problem with that was that they stored your information on a remote server that runs as a relay and it was kinda slow and the process didnt sound all too cool to me


----------



## the jive turkey (May 11, 2007)

naw, we use remote desktop for our networking, nothing fancy, so I can access my local computer. there must be something online, maybe at adobe.com or a flash forum. hmmm..


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2007)

Look for money owed to you.

http://usgovinfo.about.com/library/weekly/aa100399.htm?terms=unclaimed+asset

http://usgovinfo.about.com/blunclaimed.htm

When a company has an asset, i.e. a bank account or insurance where youre indicated as a primary recipient or beneficiary of amounts to be disbursed, that hasn't been claimed and is inactive for a specified amount of time most state law mandates the asset be turned over to the state with the reciepients information. You can claim that asset if its yours but you just have to find it, provide the proof and file the paperwork.
_______

Edit: If you hit a boat load for insurance proceeds or the like that have never been claimed and its too much for you to handle you can donate some to the forum and get me some neos with anything left over  i'll send you me neo to get list.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2007)

Well thanks Marco. I found 2 in my name, I guess I should make a contribution to the site, let's see how much I get.


----------



## the jive turkey (Jun 8, 2007)

awww..No properties were found. back to the diamond mine for me!


----------



## the jive turkey (Jul 19, 2007)

can U name all 50 presidents in 10 minutes?

www.sporcle.com/games/presidents.php

I got 30


----------



## bwester (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.nitrome.com/games/hotair2/index.php


----------

